# Newbie w/ a Chargriller Duo w/ SFB



## tdavis28 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello SMF world!

   I recently purchased a Chargriller Duo w/ the side fire box.  I got all of that, brand new, and a cover for $150 + tax (Couldn't pass it up).  The box was missing the right side legs, but Chargriller is mailing me a set that should be here this week; I haven't even started to build it yet, it's just sitting in pieces in my garage.  I've already spent a few nights here at work reading about the different mods that people have done to this grill.  I feel like I've read so much that I can't even remember what I've read. 

I know about extending the chimney and about flipping the charcoal pan over...but what else? I don't want to throw a ton of money into this thing, as I'm still very new to this trade.  The only thing I've ever smoked has been ribs, and I've still got plenty to learn.  So w/out sounding like a newb that needs to learn to use the search bar, what should I do to this thing and where should I start??

-Terry


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 28, 2011)

to SMF Terry, Sounds like you have a good start.

Just get something to smoke and start learning how your smoker runs, No need to spend alot of money, just spend some time with your new smoker and you'll be fine! The search tool works great too.

Happy smokin' my friend


----------



## les3176 (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome to smf glad to have ya!!  I have a duo also,its a good unit after you get the hang of it. I would suggest doing a few smokes with it before you start doing any mods. That way you already have a feel for the unit and then you will know what mods you are going to need. Once you get started on some mods,do one or two at a time to see how the unit will react to what you have done. There is plenty of mod threads here so just do a search and you will have plenty of reading to do. Here's a search i did ...Good luck.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=chargriller+mods


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome to SMF and congrats on your new smoker sounds like you have a good start..lots to learn here and great people.. Happy smoking


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome!
  Craig


----------



## tdavis28 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks all!  I look forward to trying this thing out.  I hope the legs come soon so I can get her built and start seasoning.  The store I work at has an in-house butcher; so I'm only steps away from good cuts of ribs, steaks, chicken...or whatever else I can dream of smoking...I shouldn't think about food this early in the morning...it makes me hungry!


----------



## rp ribking (Mar 1, 2011)

tdavis28 said:


> Thanks all!  I look forward to trying this thing out.  I hope the legs come soon so I can get her built and start seasoning.  The store I work at has an in-house butcher; so I'm only steps away from good cuts of ribs, steaks, chicken...or whatever else I can dream of smoking...I shouldn't think about food this early in the morning...it makes me hungry!




You lucky dog for the in-house butcher.

Welcome to the SMF your life is changed for ever.


----------



## porked (Mar 1, 2011)

Like the others said, get your smoker standing and operating. Fire up that bad boy and start measuring temps inside the chamber. You'll want to be able to run it anywhere's from 200 to 275 degrees and be able to control it. Do you have a thermometer? You'll need one. Once you're in control get a piece of meat and then the fun starts. Lots of people here will help you no matter the problem. Good luck and get ready for some serious smoking.


----------



## tdavis28 (Mar 1, 2011)

Porked said:


> Like the others said, get your smoker standing and operating. Fire up that bad boy and start measuring temps inside the chamber. You'll want to be able to run it anywhere's from 200 to 275 degrees and be able to control it. Do you have a thermometer? You'll need one. Once you're in control get a piece of meat and then the fun starts. Lots of people here will help you no matter the problem. Good luck and get ready for some serious smoking.


I have a cheap digital thermometer that I picked up at walmart last year that has a nice long probe that I use to monitor the temp when I have done ribs in the past on my old grill (was not a smoker).  It has a wireless display so I can sit in the house and watch the temp on the meat...but that tells me nothing about the box temp...so I'll have to work on that.  If anybody has any suggestions on particular products I should pick up, throw them my way.


----------



## fourashleys (Mar 2, 2011)

Practice, practice, practice.. these folks can answer just about any ???? ya might have. Ifa ya get too much practice they might help ya eat it too. Welcome to SMF!!


----------



## rp ribking (Mar 2, 2011)

tdavis28 said:


> I have a cheap digital thermometer that I picked up at walmart last year that has a nice long probe that I use to monitor the temp when I have done ribs in the past on my old grill (was not a smoker).  It has a wireless display so I can sit in the house and watch the temp on the meat...but that tells me nothing about the box temp...so I'll have to work on that.  If anybody has any suggestions on particular products I should pick up, throw them my way.




Get another remote temp probe and stick the probe thru a piece of wood or a potato on your grate for the box temp. Make sure the probe is sticking out the other side of the wood or potato.


----------



## porked (Mar 2, 2011)

Get yourself an ET-732 digital which has 2 probes, 1 for the smoker and 1 for the meat. You can get them from Todd, the AMNS guy right here on the website. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## meateater (Mar 3, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## tdavis28 (Mar 5, 2011)

Finally got the grill build tonight...now it will have to sit in the garage until the weather warms up a bit and I can move it to the patio and get it seasoned.  

Another question though...in your opinion, should I season it first and then attach the SFB or put the SFB on and then season?? I don't know if it would matter or make any difference, but the thought popped into my head and I've been trying to figure out if it really matters...

Thanks all!


----------



## les3176 (Mar 5, 2011)

I would put the firebox on and then season....no need to waste charcoal doing it twice!!!


----------



## jacobtia (Mar 8, 2011)

davis,

I too just joined this site and have a similar smoker. I have done some mods and have had great results. I agree with getting a second digital thermo to monitor surface cooking temps. But, I too bought a digital wireless thermo from Wal Mart (probably the same model). The thing that you want to do is test it in boiling water. I learned from other's here that water boils at 212 degrees period! It never increase or decrease as long as it's boiling. My wireless thermo runs 48 degrees hotter than actual temps. Meaning that in boiling water it read 260 degrees. I marked the temp difference on the thermo with a shapie(after a few beers you dont wanna think what temp difference it was you measured on the damn thing! So, this puts it right in front of you). Good luck man and have fun! There are lots of good folks on here with a lot of good advise!

By the way Qview is awesome! I was pumped to post my first results with Qview!


----------



## tdavis28 (Mar 8, 2011)

Mounted the SFB today (took about an hour) and noticed that I'm going to need some RTV between the two chambers.  I also boil tested the two thermo's and the cheap walmart digi one I had tonight, and all of them were off by about two degrees (Chargrillers were low and digi was high, although I'm skeptical that the digi didn't get to close to the bottom of the pot I had them suspended in).  I also broke the cover out of the bag and threw it on...fits very well.  I did notice, to those of you that have complained about the cover, that it seems pretty heavy duty in comparison to ones I have seen in the past.  I talked to the lawn and garden manager at my store (who sold me the grill, sfb and cover) and said that they are made out of a different material now to make them last longer...Just an FYI

Without sounding too newbie again...what is this qview I hear of?


----------



## jacobtia (Mar 8, 2011)

You take pics of ur bbq and share them with us! It's fun!


----------



## tdavis28 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well I don't even plan on taking my duo out of the garage until the weather warms up a bit...I'm not going to attempt to season this thing when its at most 45 degrees out and raining/snowing.  The cars will just have to suffer being a little closer together until I can move the duo to the patio.  I hope it warms up soon...I'm dying to start smoking some stuff!!


----------



## racincowboy (Mar 9, 2011)

Why wait just wheel it out in the driveway and get it all seasoned up ready to roll. My last smoke with my chargriller was in 19 degrees. Not too hard to control temps just burned alot more fuel then usual. I have learned first hand why they say wicked good lump is as good as it says. Never again will I burn frontier lump that stuff is terrible. Have fun with the hobby any questions be sure to ask these guys are great. I have only been smoking since November. But I have learned so much. I have mastered smoked salmon over the years in my little chief smoker. But I do have to say I love my chargriller more it puts out great tasting things as well.


----------



## porked (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't think I'd wait either, I'd get that bad boy seasoned and ready to go! I had a chargriller for years and smoked year around and I live in Jersey. Good luck with the new smoker, it's more than capable of putting out some great smoked food.


----------



## tdavis28 (Mar 12, 2011)

High 50's a couple of days next week (fingers crossed).  

I've been doing some reading, and I plan on doing a few mods very soon:

1. charcoal basket...but I have not been able to find the Charbroil one anywhere...and there website doesn't show it from what I can find, so I'm thinking it might have been discontinued. :( I was really hoping to find something pre-made to put in the SFB w/out having to bend expanded metal

2. Extending the chimney to grate level

3. Sealing between the smoke box and the SFB w/ RTV

4. Make some tuning plates to put in the smoke box.


----------



## tdavis28 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have not been having much luck finding a decent charcoal basket.  I found this where I work...what do you guys think? It's not as tall as I was hoping for, but should still hold a fair amount of lump...

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FJLMQ2/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20

I can get it for $9, so I'm not really out anything if it doesn't work; but I wanted y'alls opinions first.


----------



## wylie (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey tdavis, how big is that wok you are looking at? I have a pro-griller and I don't think that would fit in the firebox. But pictures can be deceiving. It does look big enough to hold enough lump since it doesn't take alot of lump to get your temps up there. I would also go ahead and season it without the mods being done. That way you can see what your smoker temps are and how each mod effects those temps and fuel consumption. Just my opinion. Whatever you do have fun and good luck!


----------



## tdavis28 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wylie said:


> Hey tdavis, how big is that wok you are looking at? I have a pro-griller and I don't think that would fit in the firebox. But pictures can be deceiving. It does look big enough to hold enough lump since it doesn't take alot of lump to get your temps up there. I would also go ahead and season it without the mods being done. That way you can see what your smoker temps are and how each mod effects those temps and fuel consumption. Just my opinion. Whatever you do have fun and good luck!


I'm not sure of the actual dimensions...I ended up building a box out of some 24" expanded metal and some stainless nuts, bolts, and fender washers...I was bored at work last night, and all of the tools were at my disposal.  It helps that where I work, we sell the smoking pro, so I was able to test the box in the SFB to see if it would fit...took three tries, but it just slides in there.  I might buy the wok for grilling veggies and such though ;)


----------

